# If there is stuff you want BIKE to bring to trex shoot me a



## bike (Sep 30, 2014)

note at xhtc@yahoo.com

I got silverking bike
PK tire tool

I have just a few pairs left Of Johns WWS 70 pr- reserve them now.

??

Thanks


----------



## THE STIG (Sep 30, 2014)

Money........


----------



## THE STIG (Oct 2, 2014)

Chain links .... 3 sets w/w and 1 set blk


----------



## bike (Oct 2, 2014)

*NO Blacks*



THE STIG said:


> Chain links .... 3 sets w/w and 1 set blk




sold out...


----------

